

Microsoft to Kill Off Patch Tuesday - walterbell
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/05/04/microsoft_windows_10_updates/

======
boulos
I find it a little hilarious that the article says that by ending Patch
Tuesday it would "shame Google". My first thought was how all the wailing
around Project Zero releasing exploits strictly at 90 days instead of waiting
for Patch Tuesday would now ring hollow. Sadly the article doesn't discuss
that controversy.

Disclaimer: I work at Google, but I'm not involved with security or Project
Zero.

------
protomyth
This is going to be a pain in the but for enterprise shops that have setup a
definitive procedure around Patch Tuesdays. I'm hoping it works out, but
enterprises don't like random or unpredictable.

